# A pictoral timeline of Audi's rally career 1981-1986



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Some pics I 've never seen before!

























































































More to come!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: A pictoral timeline of Audi's rally career 1981-1986 (Sepp)*









































More to come!!!!


----------



## 1.8Timmah (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: A pictoral timeline of Audi's rally career 1981-1986 (Sepp)*










wow... thats all i can say.....

makes me wanna become a rally driver.... haha


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: A pictoral timeline of Audi's rally career 1981-1986 (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_










What an uusual color combination? I have seen the Swedish colors car (the yellow/blue Sanyo car) but not the green one.
Keep the pics coming, Sepp! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

What? You haven't??
Michele Mouton also had a black racingsuit with the BP and Kleber logo.
If I can jog my memory right, this is a early 81 season "setup" of the urquattro.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_What? You haven't??

Seriously, I can't remember that I have...

_Quote »_Michele Mouton also had a black racingsuit with the BP and Kleber logo.

I've seen this suit!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Sorry for the delay in updating this post....
More!
































In video footage, I beleive that the photographer in the gray coat gets his foot ran over by the car....


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

mo'








looks like the drivers side front fender has blown out...


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: A pictoral timeline of Audi's rally career 1981-1986 (Sepp)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














Thank you!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: A pictoral timeline of Audi's rally career 1981-1986 (gtiguy1994)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy1994* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














Thank you!


no problem, more to come...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: A pictoral timeline of Audi's rally career 1981-1986 (Sepp)*

This photo has been tossed around, but I love it soo much I'm posting it again!
I love the reaction of the people that are too close to the car in the left hand side of the photo....
























Ahh the famous LWB understeer!








ouch








Group 4, Group B, and a personal car????
















Victim of a rollover???


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: A pictoral timeline of Audi's rally career 1981-1986 (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Group 4, Group B, and a personal car????









A2 & A2 recce car... No Group 4.


_Modified by WAUOla at 8:52 AM 10-16-2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: A pictoral timeline of Audi's rally career 1981-1986 (WAUOla)*

My bad....thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: A pictoral timeline of Audi's rally career 1981-1986 (Sepp)*


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: A pictoral timeline of Audi's rally career 1981-1986 (Sepp)*


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: A pictoral timeline of Audi's rally career 1981-1986 (Sepp)*


































































That's all folks!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Might I just add these two interesting pictures?
They been here before, but still...
A I5 25V isn't usual, nor featuring dual K04 setup.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

nice pics.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

